# New Enzyme/Probiotic to share



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK--- I admit to the food thing again... well you see, although Cash has lost his needed weight from eating the medallions and nothing else (no grain) ...He has been a bit constipated, and I always worry that I am robbing them of nutrients by cooking the medallions... So in search of a super supplement that may replace what I cook out...(crazy I know) problem is, Jasper can't have Flax seed he itches... Well, I found this really cool product from Wysong. It is called C-Biotoc. It has only been a few days-- but so far they both seem to have a lot more energy and Cash's Biz has been better--they also have a product for raw feeders. It smells...but they seem to like it. I like that it is probiotics and enzymes together. Just thought I would share.



> Wysong's C-Biotic is designed to enhance and augment the nutritional value of processed commercial dog foods. Wysong C-Biotic helps enhance your pets health by promoting the proper balance of good intestinal flora and by supporting the digestive systems that aid in the assimilation and utilization of vitamins and nutrients. Enzymes are delicate compounds participating catalytically in nearly every chemical reaction that occurs in the body. Digestion and all metabolic pathways rely on enzymes. They are the biochemical novelty that converts mere chemicals into the dynamic essence of life itself. Enzymes are found in all living cells, both vegetable and animal, and therefore are found in food. However, enzymes are inactivated above body temperature and are destroyed by the heat of food processing. In other words, any food that is canned, pasteurized, baked, broiled, stewed, boiled, or fried has lost its inherent enzymes. The significance of dietary enzymes has, by and large, escaped the scientific community. It is commonly believed that enzymes, being protein molecules, are broken down by digestion and are therefore of no more importance than any other protein in food. However, various significant pieces of evidence point to the understanding that enzymes within food can survive the digestive tract intact, and exert beneficial effects. Enzymes released from ingested raw foods combine with food and water to aid in the breakdown of proteins, fats, and carbohydrates. This is the natural order of things: raw food is eaten, its inherent enzymes begin self digesting, and the remaining work is performed by enzymes secreted by the digestive organs stomach, intestines, pancreas, and liver. However, when food enzymes are destroyed, the entire digestive workload is shifted to these organs. Its like having a friend who helps you move refrigerators. The two of you do it just fine. But when he no longer helps, something has to give, something will likely break... and it wont be the refrigerator. All life exists in complex and essential relationships with other organisms and the environment. Recognizing and respecting these relationships is a key to health and well-being since it helps restore natural genetic context. All warm-blooded animals are profoundly dependent on the microbial world. While some microorganisms are villains, others, termed probiotics, can and do play a very beneficial role in maintaining health. Intestinal probiotics, particularly bacteria, play an important role in determining the digestive mechanisms and general health of all animals, humans included. Disease may be related more to an organisms inability to resist illness than to the actual presence of a microbe. Even tragic scourges have been shown to be ameliorated not because of antimicrobials, but rather as a result of the restoration of balances through hygiene and dietary improvements. The role of these symbiotic microorganisms in ruminants is well known and extensively studied, but their role in monogastrics (humans, dogs, cats, etc.) is less understood. Proper balance of friendly bacteria in the digestive tract is critical. Probiotic Nutritional and Health Enhancement Occurs Through: 1. The synthesis of certain amino acids, which are directly assimilated (e.g. lysine from specific strains of L. plantarum). 2. Increasing leukocyte and antibody response to disease challenge. 3. A protein-sparing effect. The Lactobacilli primarily use carbohydrates as a growth medium, while the pathogens use primarily protein. By decreasing the pathogenic population, more protein is made available for assimilation. 4. Decreasing intestinal pH increases gastrointestinal tone and motility. 5. Reducing the number of putrefactive bacteria, which prevents bad breath, gas and bloating. 6. Alleviating antibiotic-induced diarrhea, caused by the indiscriminate killing off of both "good" and "bad" bacteria in the gastrointestinal tract. Lactobacillus can be taken both during and after antibiotic treatment. 7. Producing B vitamins, such as folic acid, niacin, riboflavin, B12, B6, and pantothenic acid, which are biocatalysts in food metabolism and help fight stress. 8. Lactobacillus species possess anticholesterolemic and antilipidemic factors, which aid in cholesterol reduction. 9. Inhibition of Candida albicans, which is the primary yeast responsible for Candidiasis. 10. Studies at the Sloan Kettering Institute for Cancer Research and the University of Nebraska show Lactobacillus to possess a definite anti-tumor activity, and to inhibit tumor proliferation. Directions for Use: For adult dogs, give 1 tsp per 15 lbs of body weight. Divide among the daily feedings. C-Biotic can be mixed in each feeding or used as a top dressing.
> 
> Ingredients: Enzymatic Digest of Poultry Meat and Organs, Lecithin, Taurine, Dried Aspergillus niger Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus oryzae Fermentation Product, Ground Sesame Seeds, Dried Wheat Grass Powder, Dried Barley Grass Powder, Carrots, Kelp, Phytase, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus lactis Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Saccharomyces cerevisiae Fermentation Product, Natural Extractives of Rosemary, Natural Extractives of Sage, Garlic, Artichoke, Potassium Amino Acid Complex, Choline Chloride, Niacin Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin Supplement, Manganese Proteinate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement.


----------

